# UK -> Italian residence and best northern locations



## Drifty

Hi all!

Great forum - lots of knowledgeable people here!
I am a British and Australian dual citizen, looking to move to Italy for more than 3 months and have two areas I am looking for a bit more clarity on.

1) Being an EU citizen I just apply for the registration certificate at a local anagrafe. Does this require them to visit to my registered address to make sure I am there? or is it something they just complete there and then at the anagrafe?
I will not be working, is there a specific amount of money they are looking for so that I can support myself?
Do I need private health insurance or would I be covered by the NHS? (my knowledge on this is limited).
More info - I was hoping to hoping to move around a bit a month or two at a time. Could be Airbnb's, short term rents etc. 

2) Good locations to move to?
I want to start Northern Italy (so I have easy access to France, Switzerland, Austria, Croatia etc.) and ideally I would like a quiet area with lots of natural beauty (would love somewhere to swim!) but still reasonable access to public transport etc. Looking for suggestions around Bolzano, Trento, Como, even Milan, Bologna Genoa.. Open to suggestions or comments!


----------



## NickZ

You need to fulfill all the requirements.

Place to live. A rental contract or a home. Income or money in the bank. I think €6k per person is more or less the amount. Health care. You could enter the Italian system after you have residence but not before.

Your problem will be the need for a rental contract. AirBnB etc won't likely be accepted. 

Legally you're required to register but they can't really do anything to you if you don't. At worst legally they can give you a small fine but I doubt anybody has ever been fined. If you're only staying for months and not years I'd not worry about it.

Of your choices I?d pick either of Milan or Bologna. Highspeed train line and both have airports.


----------



## GeordieBorn

I would go with Nick's suggestion and forget about being resident and just enjoy it. Perhaps Bergamo would be an alternative to Milan, but still has 3 flights a day to London. We loved both Milan and Bergamo, but they are very different.


----------



## Drifty

The thought of just ignoring the 90 day limit had crossed my mind as well.

Are there any repercussions for this when I eventually do fly out of the country? Or could this be a problem crossing borders outside of the schengen zone? (if there are any?.. i.e. croatia, slovenia..)


----------



## Drifty

*actually Croatia is the only country outside of the Schengen zone I plan on visiting.. Slovenia is part of it.


----------



## NickZ

Crossing the border is the easiest one to answer. You could in theory spend 89 days in Italy,89 in France,89 in Spain, etc and when you crossed the border nobody would have the vaguest idea how long you'd spent in each country. If you drive between countries you are highly unlikely to see any controls.

In general you risk the fine for not registering but I don't think any country has ever bothered to impose one. The sort of people that they might want to fine can't afford to pay the fine.


----------



## Drifty

NickZ said:


> Crossing the border is the easiest one to answer. You could in theory spend 89 days in Italy,89 in France,89 in Spain, etc and when you crossed the border nobody would have the vaguest idea how long you'd spent in each country. If you drive between countries you are highly unlikely to see any controls.


You can only stay a maximum of 90 days in a 180 day period in any/all countries within the Schengen area, so this would not work.

From what I am reading Italy in particular are very lax about the 90 day restriction. It might be safer to fly in to the Schengen zone from a different country and then leave via Italy.


----------



## Drifty

I just had another thought. I have a British and an Australian passport.

In theory, could I enter Italy on my British passport and then leave on my Australian one? Would this create any problems??


----------



## NickZ

Your over thinking this. UK citizens (Are you an UK citizen?) can stay forever in Europe.At least for the moment. The 90 day/180 doesn't apply to UK citizens


----------



## Drifty

I think you are right. It is confusing reading conflicting stories of people on the internet so just wanted to make sure..

Looking at the government websites and European one below, it looks like I SHOULD register as a resident if I stay somewhere for > 3 months, but dont really HAVE to..

https://europa.eu/youreurope/citize...ormalities/registering-residence/index_en.htm


----------



## Drifty

Also - what is a good website to find a spare room in Italy?
I have looked at Roomlala and Airbnb, but just mainly looking for a spare room in a share house.


----------



## baldilocks

While you may be able to ignore the 90-day requirements, once you have been in a country for more than 183 days you will automatically become a tax-resident and liable to pay that country's taxes.


----------



## Troz

Hello, as an Australian citizen (if registered with Medicare) you are entitled to a degree of access to the Italian public medical system under a reciprocal agreement between Italy and Australia:

https://www.humanservices.gov.au/individuals/enablers/rhca-visiting-italy

And a place in northern Italy I would recommend to anyone is Treviso.


----------



## Drifty

Troz said:


> Hello, as an Australian citizen (if registered with Medicare) you are entitled to a degree of access to the Italian public medical system under a reciprocal agreement between Italy and Australia:
> 
> https://www.humanservices.gov.au/individuals/enablers/rhca-visiting-italy
> 
> And a place in northern Italy I would recommend to anyone is Treviso.


I would never have even considered anything like this! Thanks very much for that!!


----------



## PauloPievese

You can find rooms to let, probably longer term, on soloaffitti.it


----------



## orangetokyo

Piemonte is wonderful.
Look between Asti, Alba and Acqui Terme.


----------



## KenzoXIV

Yeah in all honesty if your only staying a few months do not worry about it. If you have a british passport really dont worry about it.

I was in Italy between June 2013 and February 2014 travelled through various Italian airports and was not questioned once. I came back to England in that February to marry my Italian wife in England, went back to Italy shortly afterwards and stayed until January 2016 when I stayed in a hotel for new years, the carabinieri came to the hotel and asked me why I hadnt done my paperwork, I in English said I am very ignorant, apologised profusely and said on the next working day I will get my backside down to the comune to ask what I needed to do, 6 hours later, I was all legalised. 

The key to this little story was I got married, I might have had more issues had I not of been but technically the bit before I got married 2013 - 2014 is exactly where you are. So I would not worry too much. Italy has far worse issues in terms of immigration to worry about.

Kenzo


----------

